# John Calvin On Immersion



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 7, 2012)

Doing some reading for the sermon this Sunday on John 3:22-36 and came across an interesting comment from John Calvin on immersion that I thought worth sharing.



> The Evangelist says that there were many waters there, and these were not so abundant in Judea. Now geographers tell us, that these two towns, Enon and Salim, were not far from the confluence of the river Jordan and the brook Jabbok; and they add that Scythopolis was near them. From these words, we may infer that John and Christ administered baptism by plunging the whole body beneath the water; though we ought not to give ourselves any great uneasiness about the outward rite, provided that it agree with the spiritual truth, and with the Lord’s appointment and rule.



From his commentary on John


----------



## rbcbob (Mar 7, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Doing some reading for the sermon this Sunday on John 3:22-36 and came across an interesting comment from John Calvin on immersion that I thought worth sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes,
Further evidence that Calvin, despite rumors to the contrary, was not inspired, and did err. 

Though he is correct in the statement that the outward form of the rite is not essential to its administration.


----------



## J. Dean (Mar 7, 2012)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Yes,
> Further evidence that Calvin, despite rumors to the contrary, was not inspired, and did err.
> 
> Though he is correct in the statement that the outward form of the rite is not essential to its administration.


Yep. Reminder to us that in the end it's the Word of God, not Calvin, Luther, Edwards, Wesley, Puritans, Congregationalists, Methodists, etc., in which we place the final authority.

That being said, I applaud Calvin for coming to a conclusion, even when that conclusion seems to differ from his stance on a matter. That's not always an easy thing to do.


----------



## rbcbob (Mar 7, 2012)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Further evidence that Calvin, despite rumors to the contrary, was not inspired, and did err.


----------



## Phil D. (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm posting here just to startle (alarm?) a few people who may see my name in the "Last Post" column...


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 7, 2012)

Phil D. said:


> I'm posting here just to startle (alarm?) a few people who may see my name in the "Last Post" column...



And I am foiling your attempt!


----------

